# Very active betta



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

Ive had this blue-green veiltail for quite a while, his name is Whale. The first 3 days I had him he wasnt as active. But after that he just turned into this bundle of energy, he just never stops moving! I turn off the lights sometimes so he can rest and not exhaust himself. Right after I turn the light back on, he becomes active and alive again. There has not been one moment where he takes a rest and lays at the bottom(unless you know, the lights turned off. haha). The reason why this is so surprsing is because he lives in a 1 gallon tank! I know its not right to keep him in such a small tank, but I dont really have money yet to buy a heater and filter. I do have a 10 gallon tank tho, but that seems too risky to use without the heater and filter. Anyone have such active bettas like Whale?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah ha yes. My betta is so active sometimes I think he's having seizures.


----------



## BettaMoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh that's a good sign of health, make sure he isn't tail biting with all that energy! But anyways I had a VERY colorful fish from Aquabid named, "Tetris" after the old Gameboy phenomenon! He sadly was 5 years old, he died either from old age or a disease I never recognized. Sadly I buried him, anyways he was so active and playful! It can be a sign of good health!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I know what good health is for fish (through waaaaaaaay to many hours of research). And yes he does tail bite but truthfully I don't care. 

Congrats on Tetris living 5 years! That's over 2x the amount an average betta would live.


----------



## AmeliaPalmtrees (Feb 17, 2015)

Also, hes had finrot ever since i had him. I felt bad when i was passing by the fish isle so i picked him out. I use salt water and i give him frequent pristine water changes. It seems to slow down the finrot but it never heals. Any suggestions on how to get rid of the finrot?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

What kind of salt? Aquarium salt should help if you aren't already using that. If you want more help you should post it on the Diseases and Emergencies section of the forum.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

My betta, Norbert, is a ball of energy! He is always out and about, so much so that i used to panic when he slept! I have shrimp in the tank which bred, so when i count the babies, he comes up to me to say hello! He loves being talked to, as well, and used to come out of the water a bit when food was out of his reach (his food sometimes ended up on the two millimeters of water above a silk leaf in his tank, imagine my surprise to see him come nearly out of the water to get at it!)! Out of boredom, ive played music through headphones on his tank, he seems to dance, moving more than normal and in a beat. 

Betta fish are so much better pets than goldfish! They seem smarter and are much more interactive! I just wish people didn't keep them in bowls like they do. A spacious, filtered, and heated tank leads to much happier bettas!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes they are scaly big balls of hyper energy.

However I disagree with you saying that "betta fish are so much better pets than goldfish". I know you didn't mean to be rude by that statement (and perhaps I am rude myself for saying this) but I am completely offended by that. If you raise them well and raise them right, goldfish can have as much energy and be as interactive as betta fish. Maybe in your experience you didn't have much luck with goldfish but they are actually really fun to watch. My friend's goldfish doesn't look like much at first glance but there is a lot of personality and energy in that 6 inch body of his  He tends to try to eat anything that comes into his tank and knocks over plants. He is the funnest thing to watch!

Really as long as you tend to fish properly they can become more than just fish- a friend, almost. A scaly, quiet friend that you can always confide in.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah, yes! My apologies. I do know goldfish can be very good pets, i misspoke. I did mean to put that it was in my experience. I am no expert in fish, and do not intend to pose as one! Once again, my apologies. I am an insomniac, and have gone 72 hours without sleeping. I am honestly at the point of drunkenness,( it took me fifteen seconds to type that, thank goodness for autocorrect) and should probably get off the forums before i offend anyone else. Very nice to hear about that goldfish. And i agree!even A shrimp can be a rewarding companion! Once, i had a pet cricket who started chirping everytime i enter the room.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

No problem! It's just the way that you said that kinda made me "whoa wut". All creatures can be great companions no matter how big or small. For example, I prefer small animals (like rodents and fish) over dogs while others may love dogs and resent rodents. It's all your decision.  (unless you have parents- then sorry)


----------



## LotsOfBubbles (Jan 31, 2015)

betta fan21 said:


> My betta, Norbert, is a ball of energy! He is always out and about, so much so that i used to panic when he slept! I have shrimp in the tank which bred, so when i count the babies, he comes up to me to say hello! He loves being talked to, as well, and used to come out of the water a bit when food was out of his reach (his food sometimes ended up on the two millimeters of water above a silk leaf in his tank, imagine my surprise to see him come nearly out of the water to get at it!)! Out of boredom, ive played music through headphones on his tank, he seems to dance, moving more than normal and in a beat.
> 
> Betta fish are so much better pets than goldfish! They seem smarter and are much more interactive! I just wish people didn't keep them in bowls like they do. A spacious, filtered, and heated tank leads to much happier bettas!


Is it possible he doesn't like the headphones? Afterall we are told not to tap on the glass and sound waves are pressure waves just like tapping.


----------



## LotsOfBubbles (Jan 31, 2015)

At last my post posted!

So I mean him dancing to the beat may be jumping as in_ 'Uh! Uh! Don't like that!'_


----------

